# Bind9



## gpatrick (Jun 10, 2011)

I need to move my internal DNS server from OpenBSD to FreeBSD.  Can anyone tell me if BIND will work unmodified so I can just extract a tar?


----------



## gordon@ (Jun 10, 2011)

You could, or you could just go ahead and use the Bind9 that is in the base system.

See the section in the handbook for it: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-dns.html


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2011)

Just to be clear, don't expect an OpenBSD binary to work on FreeBSD. But if you meant a tar of the zonefiles then yes, that's no problem at all.


----------



## quintessence (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello,

No, it will not (because of different directory structures).But if you modified the config and place it in the correct place it will not be a problem.

For example:

In FreeBSD where config is in /var/named/etc/namedb


```
zone "domain.com"
{
    type master;
    file "/etc/namedb/master/domain.com.zone";
};
```

In OpenBSD where config is in /var/named/etc

```
zone "domain.com"
{
    type master;
    file "master/domain.com.zone";
};
```

Also it (is little) depends of BIND versions you have on each BSD, anyway it is always better to configure again from start your new service (in the case this is your DNS) especially in "OS migration" environment.


----------

